
Show HN: Political Proposal for Hungary - PisNP
https://github.com/PisNP/Love-is-Love/projects
======
PisNP
It seems to me that GitHub and Microsoft is messing with the Minds of
developers.

Please see: [https://github.com/PisNP/Love-is-
Love/projects/1](https://github.com/PisNP/Love-is-Love/projects/1) and
[https://github.com/PisNP/Love-is-
Love/projects/2](https://github.com/PisNP/Love-is-Love/projects/2)

Based on timings of project creation. It should have the other permutation.

~~~
PisNP
Nm this is probably about the tab orders in my browser. Have a nice day :-)

